# 17 dogs - 0 barks!



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've been working so hard with Halo since we got her in January of 2009 at 10 weeks old. Prior to her, we've never had a dog that walked that great on leash because we've always done off leash parks for exercise. The only leash work I usually do is when we're specifically working on it for a class. 

This time around, with Halo, I decided to make it a priority. Since she's such a prodigy and usually so far ahead of most of the other dogs in her training classes I've spent most of my training homework with her for almost a year working on leash walking in distracting circumstances while everyone in class works on things she's already mastered. 

She will bark at other dogs on leash, so I've been working on that in particular, and last night we did a 3-1/2 mile walk on a paved path at a nearby lake, where we've spent many hours and probably 200+ miles since mid-June. We saw a total of 17 dogs, and she did not bark ONCE. :thumbup: I was able to keep her calm and focused, even with other dogs passing by within a foot or two, with other dogs coming up to greet her, and even when we had to walk past an older couple with a dog who were moving slower than we were, which is the most challenging situation. Once we were past I used them as a distraction, walking toward them, turning around and going the opposite direction, then turning back and walking towards them again, over and over again.

I get compliments all the time about how beautiful she is (well, of COURSE!!!), what a good dog, how well behaved, and how nicely she walks on leash. You can't imagine how proud I was the evening a woman asked me how I taught her to heel like that, and when another woman we've seen out there a few times commented on how she's always so attentive to me. :wub:


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

YAY Halo!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats! All that hard work is paying off! Good girl Halo


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks, love this girl! :wub:


----------

